
UUIDs support in MySQL 8.0 - daker
http://mysqlserverteam.com/mysql-8-0-uuid-support/
======
koolba
Reading through this really makes me appreciate how things like this are
implemented in Postgres. From the outside you can deal with the text
representation of a uuid as 36-chars (dash separated) but internally it
automatically stores it as 16-bytes. No special translation functions
required.

Having to use a UUID_TO_BIN(...) or BIN_TO_UUID(...) function for every usage,
like it's implemented here, has a serious "ugh" factor. I guess the root of it
is that it's not a native type. They're putting it in a regular BINARY(16) and
only adding built in (but explicit) conversion functions in between that the
text representation.

